# Fire in the hole!



## monty (Mar 28, 2011)

Slab of spare ribs (before trimming)






Trimmed to St. Louis style (admittedly, not the best trim job, but these are eaters)





Ribs rubbed and ready





A small brisket that's no good for comps - so we're gonna eat it!





Time to get off the computer and throw them on the pit. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2011)

MMmmmm BBQ!
Keep the photos comming.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2011)

What rub are you using for brisket, Bovine Bold? I want to find something new, although lately I've been happy with old school salt and pepper only.


----------



## monty (Mar 28, 2011)

This is just heavy salt and pepper - I also use Obie Q brisket rub.


----------



## monty (Mar 28, 2011)

Brisket is ready for some mop.





Ribs are ready to go on the cooker


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 28, 2011)

Why did you trim your ribs, just to make them pretty? I mean they certainly look nicer on the grill trimmed, but how much meat gets thrown away or do you use the trimmings.


----------



## monty (Mar 28, 2011)

I use the trimmings in beans and other sides. They are in a pan covered with foil.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2011)

99Limited said:


> Why did you trim your ribs, just to make them pretty? I mean they certainly look nicer on the grill trimmed, but how much meat gets thrown away or do you use the trimmings.


 
The flap on the spares typically get trimmed down the way Monty did them; when they are done this way it's called St. Louis style. Not only do the ribs look better but the extra flap meat is great in beans or as a snack for the pitmaster, as this part usually finishes well before the ribs.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 28, 2011)

Kyle said:


> The flap on the spares typically get trimmed down the way Monty did them; when they are done this way it's called St. Louis style. Not only do the ribs look better but the extra flap meat is great in beans or as a snack for the pitmaster, as this part usually finishes well before the ribs.



That explains something. There's a BBQ joint in Louisville, KY that has the best bbq beans I've ever eaten because they put a generous amount of smoked meat in them. I wondered how they could justify putting so much meat in there when you could sell the meat on the plate for more that what they get for the beans. 

For all the ribs I've smoked over the years it never occurred to me to trim them.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2011)

99Limited said:


> That explains something. There's a BBQ joint in Louisville, KY that has the best bbq beans I've ever eaten because they put a generous amount of smoked meat in them. I wondered how they could justify putting so much meat in there when you could sell the meat on the plate for more that what they get for the beans.
> 
> For all the ribs I've smoked over the years it never occurred to me to trim them.


 
Those are almost certainly scraps or leftovers. As you said, it makes no financial sense to put all that meat in beans. I can't think of a better use for leftovers than a good pot of beans. Everytime I make brisket I save the board scraps for a pot of beans later in the week, I almost enjoy that as much as I do the fresh brisket. :biggrin:


----------

